# Best Distortion Pedal Over a Marshall Plexi



## jasonmaska

I'm looking to get a distortion or overdrive pedal that can work well with a Marshall Plexi head. I'm looking to get a crunch to play both lead and rhythm parts. I need my low lows and my high highs to stay with my tone. 

Let me know if you have any suggestions...or if this even makes sense.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Ofa sd-1!


----------



## Marival

I'd like to suggest the Hardwire CM-2.

Very transparent and versatile. It also gives you control over the highs and lows.


----------



## blues_n_cues

"best" is a relative term.
Boss sd-1
MXR M77 c.b.a.o.d. overdrive or MXR Distrotion+ if you want that 70's early 80's sound.now it's made by Whirlwind & called the gold box.
Ibanez ts-9 or ts-808
Carl Martin Plexidrive.

there's plenty more out there.


----------



## Rodney

I'll second that on the Hardwire CM2. Awesome tone through my 1959SLP. And I just picked up the Hardwire SC2 Distortion pedal today. Dam these pedals are good


----------



## 50WPLEXI

Fulltone Plimsoul, plenty of gain and lots of tones to be had.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Bogner red pedal


----------



## grimlyflick

I've just recently bought a Joyo Ultimate Drive, really cheap, and apparently an OCD clone, which sounds rather nice.


----------



## zenfly

I have a $$$ Tone Bone, a Boss DS1, and a JOYO Vintage OD I paid $40..
I use the JOYO most..


----------



## Petri358

MXR Distortion+, MXR Micro Amp and SD:s Pickup Booster works for me.
I'm not suggesting anything though. 
You must just try, try, try....


----------



## stilllifer

Carl Martin Plexitone... incredible pedal and best one in front of ANY amp I have tried it with!!!! Check this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng4peS3MjrY]Carl Martin Plexitone demo, by Pete Thorn/ProGearDemos - YouTube[/ame]

Cheers!

Geoff


----------



## crossroadsnyc

For a 'distortion' pedal, this one ...


----------



## brandoz28

Maxon SD9 Sonic Distortion. Makes my plexi clone really happy.


----------



## Bigbazz

Digitech Bad Monkey overdrive, push the front end into it's own sound. The best bit about the pedal is that it's cheap as chips, a great sounding OD pedal. It's not a distortion though, I wouldn't rely on it to create the sound, just pushing the front end like a tubescreamer.


----------



## Quasar-Kid

The Carl Martin works great in front of my Fender stuff...
It's completely unnecessary in front of my Marshall Heads


----------



## dptone5

SD1 or Fulltone Fulldrive II Mosfet - Both very transparent and work great in front of a Marshall.

DP


----------



## jasonmaska

Thanks for the help so far. I currently use a visual sound Route 66 overdrive and compression. It sounds great but it has a sound that almost sounds compressed even when I use just the overdrive. Something about it just seems to muffle the tone a bit. I want to be sure I keep the tone of the plexi and just throw some crunch over it, I don't need a huge amount of gain.


----------



## tm0099

I've tried a few SD-1's (stock and modded) an MXR sparkle, a ts-9, and few others over the years that i have forgotten and the one i won't part with is my OFA SD-1. I use it out front of my silver jubilee and 2204 and use it live all the time. All the others have been put into storage.
I can't comment on fulltones, carl martins, bad monkeys but right now the OFA SD-1 has totally satisfied me and i ain't even looking elsewhere.
Just my 2c's , my opinion.


----------



## Badmonkey

i have this (the right one)


----------



## rads

stilllifer said:


> Carl Martin Plexitone... incredible pedal and best one in front of ANY amp I have tried it with!!!! Check this...
> 
> Carl Martin Plexitone demo, by Pete Thorn/ProGearDemos - YouTube
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Geoff



cannot agree more 

i've made a clone of plexitone, never tried it in front of real plexi,
but in front of JCM 800 2204 is amazing,
and in front of 2061x, it creates instant van halen's brown sound..


----------



## jasonmaska

It's so hard to choose between these pedals! A lot of them sound amazing. Any suggestions to get a Jimmy Page like tone, I know he used a MK II PRofessional Tone Bender. Wanted to see if there was anything similar to that.


----------



## jasonmaska

stilllifer said:


> Carl Martin Plexitone... incredible pedal and best one in front of ANY amp I have tried it with!!!! Check this...
> 
> Carl Martin Plexitone demo, by Pete Thorn/ProGearDemos - YouTube
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Geoff



This is an amazing pedal. Sounds like it's trying to make your amp sound like a plexi, but I already have one...will that make it double as awesome??


----------



## blues_n_cues

jasonmaska said:


> It's so hard to choose between these pedals! A lot of them sound amazing. Any suggestions to get a Jimmy Page like tone, I know he used a MK II PRofessional Tone Bender. Wanted to see if there was anything similar to that.



only 24,768 dirt pedal brands & models to go....


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

blues_n_cues said:


> only 24,768 dirt pedal brands & models to go....




For real , it's crazy how many pedal builder's there is these days .... :cool2:


----------



## Badmonkey

the pinnacle is like modded plexi but with Balls of steel


----------



## acidvoodoo

jasonmaska said:


> It's so hard to choose between these pedals! A lot of them sound amazing. Any suggestions to get a Jimmy Page like tone, I know he used a MK II PRofessional Tone Bender. Wanted to see if there was anything similar to that.



Try one of these, its awesome over a slightly gritty clean channel:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIQp1WRXP8s]Catalinbread RAH: Led Zeppelin Since I've Been Loving You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## stilllifer

jasonmaska said:


> This is an amazing pedal. Sounds like it's trying to make your amp sound like a plexi, but I already have one...will that make it double as awesome??



I don't think so... it's made to emulate/simulate a plexi/jcm hotrodded tone, so like Quaser said, I think it's redundant to put it in front of your plexi. Take anything other than a Marshall and the Plexitone creates a cranked up Marshall. In front of my Jet City, it freakin screams and sounds great. 
I think you really want more of a generic OD in front of your plexi... I use my TS-9 or SD-1 in front of my JCM900... would never put my Carl Martin in front of it...


----------



## jumpingjack

I have a Toneboys TBOD-50 Overdrive and it does exactly what you are looking for, I keep it on the whole gig and just roll down to go clean (this pedal cleans up better than any overdrive I have ever used) you can get one here


----------



## Ricochet

jumpingjack said:


> you can get one here



"Shipping to USA only"? Screw that...


----------



## Wiking

You have a plexi, why ruin the perfect sound with a piece of digital stompbox! 
Just get an attenuator and plug straight in. Succes guaranteed.
No need for a overdrive that way. Just roll back on git volume for cleans, turn up for roar!


----------



## jasonmaska

I looked for attenuators online...some go for $500-$800. Not really in the price range, had to spend big bucks just to get this plexi.


----------



## paul-e-mann

acidvoodoo said:


> Try one of these, its awesome over a slightly gritty clean channel:
> 
> Catalinbread RAH: Led Zeppelin Since I've Been Loving You - YouTube



Do you really think that guy loves weed?

I really love his tone, thats perfection.


----------



## acidvoodoo

jasonmaska said:


> I looked for attenuators online...some go for $500-$800. Not really in the price range, had to spend big bucks just to get this plexi.



Take a look at the Unleash, it works great.
Unleash


----------



## acidvoodoo

pedecamp said:


> Do you really think that guy loves weed?
> 
> I really love his tone, thats perfection.



that shirt is awesome


----------



## BlackLabel

I did a side by side comparison of the Wampler Plexi-drive, Wampler Pinnacle, Zvex Box of Rock, Zvex Distortron, Catalinbread Dirty Little Secret 3 and Catalinbread RAH. I was specifically looking for something I could use to make one of my Marshalls sound like they're cranked when I had it on about 2. The Zvex Distortron was the winner for overall accuracy of sound / great overall tone. The Catalinbread DLS3 was pretty damn good too tho. (Least favorites were the Plexi-Drive and the RAH, though it sounds awesome in that demo they made for it.)


----------



## diesect20022000

weehbo JCM or PLexi drive

plexitube is good

for boosting the amp itse;f (and this is just built INTO modern circuits now mind you so it's the same thing just those parts aren't in an external box you step on in modern high gain amps)

use a boss SD-1 overdrive (not DS-1) or tube screamer/bad monkey and a boss CS-3. i ran those in front of a plexi for low volume modern rock to metal tones and it was all amp doing the work of saturation it was just goosed hard and it sounded great!


----------



## jumpingjack

Ricochet said:


> "Shipping to USA only"? Screw that...



hey, I just checked again and it looks like they sell them *internationally on Ebay*...


----------



## thelorddread

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tEnAubS98c]Suhr Riot versus Joyo US Dream distortion guitar effects pedal shootout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jumpingjack

thelorddread said:


> Suhr Riot versus Joyo US Dream distortion guitar effects pedal shootout - YouTube


Sad when the Chinese steal other peoples work


----------



## Ricochet

jumpingjack said:


> Sad when the Chinese steal other peoples work



That would have been a really interesting remark, if the most "cloned" FX pedal in the world the Tubescreamer had been Chinese, instead of Japanese...


----------



## blues_n_cues

jumpingjack said:


> Sad when the Chinese steal other peoples work



it's really bad when they even start counterfeiting chopsticks.lol


----------



## Nebulozny

I think its even more sad when this companies charge you like 200$ for a fuckin distortion pedal, yeah it sounds great but common, it's not like patented stuff or something, few pieces of electronic components in a metal box which is by no means high end electronic hardware. 

Oh yeah they put a ''boutique'' in front of the name so it makes it really expensive and a true bypass for even more overpricing.

I say....200$ for Suhr Riot...fuck that.


----------



## phuzaxeman

cmat mods brownie....I have 2. under 100 bucks. hands down one of the best distortion pedals out there. this thing has great tone with many variations with only 3 knobs at a great price. check out toward the end of the video the different settings and tone Harry was getting. great stuff.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-0XtI2X33I"]CMAT Mods - Brownie demo by Harry Maes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sinner 13

jasonmaska said:


> I looked for attenuators online...some go for $500-$800. Not really in the price range, had to spend big bucks just to get this plexi.



You're not looking in the right places.....





Weber Mass 200

$215 USD


Best piece of outboard gear I have ever bought.



AND it doesn't take up much space on top of a plexi....


----------



## medicjg

Weber is top notch rugged and Hi fidelity.


----------



## keennay

Here are the distortion pedals I've owned with my JMP 2203:


MXR Distortion + (Vintage 70's)
MXR Distortion + (Newer)
MXR Badass '78
MXR Prime Distortion
Boss SD-1

Now, I only use an MXR Badas Distortion (not the same as the Badass '78 btw). Apparently it's 100% analog, not that it was a deciding factor upon purchase, but it sounds damn good!


----------



## sinner 13

Oh and on the floor I run and Xotics AC boost followed by and EHX lpb-1.
Sometimes I'll throw my 87 Rat in the mix...


----------



## medicjg

thelorddread said:


> Suhr Riot versus Joyo US Dream distortion guitar effects pedal shootout - YouTube



The US dream is a damn good sounding Marshall in a box. I used to run one in front of a deluxe reverb reissue and it really did a nice impersonation of a 2210. I have yet to own an xotic booster but it is certainly on my list. Actually I think that im gonna pick up the SP compressor. I have found to my ears using single coil pick ups a little bit of compression seems to really make them stand out. I love vintage style guitars but never could get them to sound as good after I got a couple of guitars with high output humbuckers. Right now im using a boss compressor but it gets a bit noisy. Looking forward to getting some xotic pedals in the fold.


----------



## medicjg

I posted this in a different thread. If your looking for an extremely versatile overdrive I highly recommend the Sick as overdrive. Also listening to DPs recent clips has me wanting a Full Drive 2 as well.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-73H05BPaI]Bondi Effects SICK AS OVERDRIVE pedal demo with dirty Marshall amp & Les Paul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jezclayton

Bit late to the party but wth.

My current pedal of choice for running in front of the Marshall is the Gearmanndude Luther Drive (yet another TS clone). Check it out on YouTube. I like to drive the power valves fairly hard so use the low input on the combo with the Luther Drive in front. This way I get a great sound at controllable volumes (using the volume control on the LD).


----------



## Derek S

Plexi's make a GREAT platform for dirt pedals if you can't crank the amp or just need/want more gain without modding them, goes without saying. I'd add another vote for the Bogner Red pedal if it's high gain you're after. I recently tracked a whole tune with the Red into a Plexi (set big, clean and loud) and am tickled with the results...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P-yjaBbNpg&noredirect=1]Sonic Hottie by Derek Schils - YouTube[/ame]

I've also heard some great things about the Carl Martin PlexiTone pedal but have never been able to sample one in person.


----------



## Amp360

Marshalls can be too buzzy. This one can give you the Robben Ford Chirp:






This one is also pretty sweet:


----------



## wakjob

Sonic Hottie by Derek *Skills* - YouTube

Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Derek S

wakjob said:


> Sonic Hottie by Derek *Skills* - YouTube
> 
> Fixed that for ya.


LOL! Nice! Can I use that?!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Amp360 said:


> Marshalls can be too buzzy. This one can give you the Robben Ford Chirp:QUOTE]
> 
> What is this chirp you speak of?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Derek S said:


> Plexi's make a GREAT platform for dirt pedals if you can't crank the amp or just need/want more gain without modding them, goes without saying. I'd add another vote for the Bogner Red pedal if it's high gain you're after. I recently tracked a whole tune with the Red into a Plexi (set big, clean and loud) and am tickled with the results...
> 
> Sonic Hottie by Derek Schils - YouTube
> 
> I've also heard some great things about the Carl Martin PlexiTone pedal but have never been able to sample one in person.



Nice playing on that


----------



## FennRx

Bad Monkey. 

Cheap and effective.

I use one over my YJM.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

I was going to say ditch the Distortion pedal idea , and go with a Overdrive type pedal ... better results IMO .


----------



## 66 galaxie

I hope to be able to tell you guys what a Bogner blue pedal does with 1959 this weekend.


----------



## wakjob

66 galaxie said:


> I hope to be able to tell you guys what a Bogner blue pedal does with 1959 this weekend.



Hope it works out for ya.

I felt that it took over the sound too much. Not nearly as transparent as my BB preamp.

Depends on what you're going for I guess.


----------



## Derek S

66 galaxie said:


> Nice playing on that


Thanks man! 



wakjob said:


> I felt that it took over the sound too much. Not nearly as transparent as my BB preamp.


I tend to agree. Even though I selfishly tossed up a clip of mine to pimp the distortion pedal into a plexi thing, I should mention I've since sold off the Bogner Red and switched back to getting lead tones from the amps themselves, only using a clean boost here and there for different juicing flavors. If volume is not much of an issue, then it's pretty tough to beat getting the majority of your gain/saturation from the amp vs a pedal.


----------



## sinner 13

FennRx said:


> Bad Monkey.
> 
> Cheap and effective.
> 
> I use one over my YJM.


 
I have been meaning to pick one of those up.
they're pretty inexpensive, and I have heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## SwampThing

Yes .....Take out a Mortgage for a Klon. Nope better yet get on the year long waiting list for an Analogman KOT.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

FennRx said:


> Bad Monkey.
> 
> Cheap and effective.
> 
> I use one over my YJM.





sinner 13 said:


> I have been meaning to pick one of those up.
> they're pretty inexpensive, and I have heard nothing but good things about it.



I've tried several OD/Distortion pedals and the Bad Monkey is the only one that has stuck......so far. I use mine primarily as a boost and it works great.


----------



## SlyStrat

BEST OD and I've tried most: Mojo Hand FX "Rook".
Will blow a Bad Monkey away.
Another good one: Z Vex Distortron.


----------



## sinner 13

SlyStrat said:


> Another good one: Z Vex Distortron.



Tried one of those too......Not a fan.

I fell victim to the SHO hype as well, complete trash....Anyone wanna buy it?... 50 bucks.


----------



## yladrd61

Fuzz Face or Pro Co Rat


----------



## sinner 13

yladrd61 said:


> Fuzz Face or Pro Co Rat



The Green Russian Big Muffs sound pretty good too.


----------

